# Impulse Buying



## Dene (Oct 18, 2006)

Impulse Buying. It has been 4 months since we did this but
I can't help wondering how many of us bought our BO in a way that would be considered impulse buying. Last fall we decided to sell our small TT because hubby needed more space due mostly to joint problems and surgeries. Anyway we were NOT going to buy a new one of any kind so the looking began for a good used one. Eventually went to a dealer to check out what looked like a good used one. The more we looked the less we wanted it and were about ready to leave the lot. There were some OBs there but I didn't really want to look at one since I did not want the slide that went out the back nor another 5th wheel. I thought that was the only kind they made. I had a few minutes to kill so I walked around and low & behold OBs do come with a small slide out the side, queen bed and all on one level. I asked to have it unlocked and we checked out the two that we thought might work. Came home and the next morning called the dealer. Rest is history. So much for a used one. Just proves that I should not be left unattended in a RV lot. Now how many others did some of this OB impulse buying? Went after a small one and a large one came home with you?


----------



## jcball16 (Mar 11, 2004)

Dont worry... took the wife to a RV show to just look we found a couple we liked and started to head home when we came across the OB's the wife fell in love and low&behold we left 1000 down and the following week it was in out driveway.. so you can count me and the wife as ours was an impulse and we have not looked back love the thing!!!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yeah, I know what you mean. We went after church one Sunday to "just take a look" at trailers. The day ended with many appreciative hand shakes and a folder full of signed documents.

However, it turned out to be the best "impulse" we have ever had


----------



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

I can vouch for that. We went to the rv dealer just to have a look. We had a pop up and wanted to eventually upgrade since we are do to trade are vehicle this spring. We fell in love with the 23rs. We went to the office thinking we are just going to see how much it would cost and go home and think about it . The salesman give us a price and DH said we will take it. I looked at him bewilderd and said we are buying today? Sign the papers that day and the rest is history. Now we are in the process of buying a tv since we have nothing to tow this baby with.


----------



## 496silverado (Sep 28, 2006)

Impulse buying? Not us........

We took our 9 year old daughter on a trip last summer in our 10' popup.

She decided to take a freind.

When we returned we thought we would "look" at some larger RV's.

Well....................After seeing the OB 25RSS and my daughter saying "Daddy there's room in the bunks for me and a freind!"

03 RSS and an 02 Silverado later we are as happy as can be!

Don't regret either purchase.

But naw, we don't impulse buy.









Russ


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

so funny, most of went just went to " have a look". I think the Outbacks cast a magic spell once you enter the door......


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

We camped as a family our FIRST time last June in a tent we had just bought.
Had the best time and decided to keep our eyes out for a used pop-up.
A few weeks later we had a brand spanking new OB in our driveway.
Yes - it was an impulse buy. Best money we've ever spent!


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> so funny, most of went just went to " have a look". I think the Outbacks cast a magic spell once you enter the door......


It is the white cabinets . . . . .

I have a bad habit of thinking and researching things to death, and had been all over the internet and dealer's lots, trying to figure out what to buy. We were on our way to another dealer to finalize a deal on a different fiver, when we decided to make one last stop- I wanted to look at a Copper Canyon, but salesguy steers DW towards an Outback, and the rest is, as they say, history. Once she saw the inside of that trailer, I knew I was done. Salesdude just smiles at me, and later tells me he can't count how many times that has happened. He said the Outbacks just show really well.

No regrets so far . . . . .


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

happycampers said:


> Now we are in the process of buying a tv since we have nothing to tow this baby with.


Now That's impulse!
I love it!


----------



## Dene (Oct 18, 2006)

bradnbecca said:


> so funny, most of went just went to " have a look". I think the Outbacks cast a magic spell once you enter the door......


It is the white cabinets . . . . .

Bradnbecca, I have to agree the white cabinet played a big part in it because I think that is what made me ask to have the salesman get a key to let us in. I had gone around trying to peek in and could only see a little. (I'm short & windows high) I, for one, am tired of the fake wood look in so many RV so the white was really crisp and clean looking. I'm glad it followed us home.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Was ours an impulse??

Guilty! 









We were "just looking" for a toy hauler...
Me being the DW, I couldn't stand the interiors and the black folding metal furniture trying to be covered up by gaudy geometric fabric...I asked the salesman if they had anything that could haul toys, AND had a nice interior, the rest is history...
We had never seen or heard of an Outback before. It was in our driveway a week later


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I guess I'd say my buy was a twist on the "impulse" theme in that I probably shouldn't have bought it when I did for financial reasons. And it really stretched the finances to use the thing the first two years.

But man no way would I trade the money back for those memories!!

And now that we can afford some bigger trips it's going to be even better. I've never looked back.


----------



## kevman (Mar 5, 2005)

happycampers said:


> I can vouch for that. We went to the rv dealer just to have a look. We had a pop up and wanted to eventually upgrade since we are do to trade are vehicle this spring. We fell in love with the 23rs. We went to the office thinking we are just going to see how much it would cost and go home and think about it . The salesman give us a price and DH said we will take it. I looked at him bewilderd and said we are buying today? Sign the papers that day and the rest is history. Now we are in the process of buying a tv since we have nothing to tow this baby with.


That is funny. Definitely the cart before the horse. You guys are going to have so much fun. We moved form pop up to outback exactly 2 years ago and are looing forward to the spring break trip to Big Bend and Davis mountains.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

It took me over a year looking and shopping befor I puuled the trigger. The wife would have loved it if I would just bought something on an impulse.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

bradnbecca said:


> It is the white cabinets . . . . .


Absolutely - while ours was not impulse - we went to a show and kept the brochure for a few months, the only 2 we kept were to the OB and to a Rockwood - all because of the cabinets.

When we had to choose, the Rockwood was cheaper/lighter, the OB felt strong and "quality".

Also - I dont believe in "impulse" - I believe in FATE







I also believe that when FATE tells you something, its best not to argue, delay or in otherwords, tempt fate


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

It was a dreary, rainy February Saturday in Texas. What can we do? Hey, there is a new RV place just down I-10 about 3 miles. Let's go look. Three hours later, two novices (can you be even be considered a novice if you've never camped?) own a beautiful Outback. I guess that qualifies as "Impulse Buying". We haven't regretted it for a minute.


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

Well it took us 2 years and several different shows. Im the type I have to look at all my options, yes when my wife saw the Outback she fell in love and I did too but I was thinking "Its too good to be true". We did have a camper already for 10 years so it wasnt like we were needing one fast. So anyway 2 years later the dealer that we had went to the very first time as we walked in the door said "I knew you would be back". First of all that impressed me that he rememberd us and noticed that we had a new truck since we had talked 2 years ago. So anyway looked at all the Outbacks they offered and choose a 26RKS. Spent one week deciding which ended up being 1 day later I called him and said "Sold" So any way there is my story. 
While im on here I want to say Thank You for all the educational reading that I get off of here and all the good people that post on here. Thanks


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't think buying the Outback was an impulse.....I think deciding to get a camper in the first place was.

I'd gone through a couple of cancer surgeries and had been recuperating and the DW said, "You know, maybe we need to get an RV." I don't really know why to this day, but I was in total agreement. We'd never camped a day in our lives.

I started looking around on the Internet and at the local dealerships. Had made plans to head out toward the Metroplex to look at some bigger dealers. Saw the Outback; really, I mean really liked it, and put some money on it while we thought it over. Drove the 350 miles back home, talked about it, called the salesman back and said, "it's a deal. I'll pick it up next weekend."

And that was that. Except.......traded up to the Sydney a year ago.

Haven't looked back.

Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

bradnbecca said:


> so funny, most of went just went to " have a look". I think the Outbacks cast a magic spell once you enter the door......


It is the white cabinets . . . . .

I have a bad habit of thinking and researching things to death, and had been all over the internet and dealer's lots, trying to figure out what to buy. We were on our way to another dealer to finalize a deal on a different fiver, when we decided to make one last stop- I wanted to look at a Copper Canyon, but salesguy steers DW towards an Outback, and the rest is, as they say, history. Once she saw the inside of that trailer, I knew I was done. Salesdude just smiles at me, and later tells me he can't count how many times that has happened. He said the Outbacks just show really well.

No regrets so far . . . . .









and you have a VERY Cute Doxie!








[/quote]


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

it took us four years and alot of research, but when I saw the tt I just knew it was the right one. We then went back and forth for another week. But we can't wait to use it this year.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

We had some vague discussions about buying a camper that would be used during the racing season and as a guest house and maybe an occasional weekend here and there. We had never camped even as kids before. Started looking on the internet just to see what was out there. Happened upon a dealership and when browsing their used inventory saw an Outback. Couldn't stop going back to it. Finally found a dealer nearby to take an "in person" look to see if it was all that I thought it looked like online. From that moment everyone else's trailers had to live up to what I had found with the OB. Took the hubby to look the next week and he was as amazed as I. We had planned to spend $7000 cash, but within 3 weeks, we found the 25RSS and somehow







managed to come up with $11,200 plus tax, brake controller money and sway bar system. Funny how you can find a little extra when you really want something, huh?

Remember how I said it was for race season and a guest house? We used it 12 times last summer and I haven't been able to allow anyone to sleep in my Outback except for our family! I guess the guests will have to find a great hotel room


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, 
We had a 21ft Skyline 5â€™er for 15 years. It was so small that you could not close the door to the throne room while you were contemplating matters of the universe ( enough said on that ). While it served us well all of those years, I had gotten hooked ( pun intended ) in a big way on fly fishing this past year and when a few of the friends went along on a few of the fishing trips it was very cramped.

This cramped condition was also reenforced when we took our 2 100 lbs German Shepard with usâ€¦ the dogs can barely turn around

The wife and I started to discuss about getting a new trailer in June. We even went to a few dealers together and I went to a few on my own.

We had also talked about going to some places together that we had always wanted to but a larger trailer would be needed. My wife is a flight nurse and in December she had to make a shift trade to attend a meeting in Salt Lake. Well to make a long story short, her aircraft that she would have normaly been on had crashed killing all three of the crew members including the nurse that had traded with Marie.

While it was a tragedy of great proportion and it did come close to home, We felt that a greater loss would be the fact that if one of us should pass on we would have missed the things that were of importance to us. Things and events that would give each of us memories.

So we started looking again and found the OB 31 KFW Roo 5â€™er I thought the white cabinets were at first strange but soon realized how bright and open the made the trailer feel. The wife loved it at first sight. While it is longer than we originally wanted, it gives us all of the room we and the dogs needs. We donâ€™t have any â€œ motor cycles or ATV â€œ for the toy portion, but it has proven wonderful for all of the gear we take with us as well as what I expect to take with me on a few work projects in the middle of no where this coming year. Not to mention 2 bunks for friends who fish !!!

Impulse? No, it was rededication to the effort of finding the right trailer for us.

Wes


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We had the popup for 2 summers and had just about enough of that puzzle game every time you're ready to break camp.

Last straw was when we went with FoxFamOutback (they didn't have Outback then) and they were done packing in about 20 mins and we were still trying to get everything in its place so we could crack the top down.

Went shopping for a trailer the next weekend....gotta make the DW happy if I want to be happy.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> so funny, most of went just went to " have a look". I think the Outbacks cast a magic spell once you enter the door......


It's the Outbackers' Kool-aid mist that sprays you as soon as you enter the door - so fine a mist you don't notice it, but once skin contact is made, it's all over!


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> and you have a VERY Cute Doxie!


Thanks, she is a very special dog. Not to highjack the thread, but she is a rescue dog who was badly abused before we got her. She has several big scars on her back and head that we suspect came from being used as a "bait dog". She was very shy and appehensive when we first got her, but as her trust and comfort level have increased, she has shown us what a loving, fun personality she has. She is fiercely protective of "her people", and has all of the usual dachshund traits (she burrows under the covers summer or winter, and is her happiest when she is trailing a rabbit or other critter in the woods behind our house). She is a great traveler and has her own space on the sofa in the trailer where she can supervise everything.

She has truly been a blessing to us. I highly recommend adopting dogs in need- the extra patience it takes to get past some of their quirks is more than offset by the love they give back.










we now return to our regularly scheduled post . . . . . .


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well we had been looking at trailers for over a year and even thought about a cheaper brand but just could not get excited about it. Than on a Friday afternoon we noticed there was a small RV show in the Sam's Club parking lot so drove in and checked out the TT's. The first trailers were Springdale TT's we looked at several models then we came to the Outback. We liked them but though the white cabinets was the wrong color for camping but man were we wrong. We left and headed to the local dealers and started to look at trailers again but they all looked like dark gloomy caves and just could not get excited about them.

Well we were now spoiled the Outback was so bright and open feeling and all the others could not come close to that feeling. We went back to the show and decided the 23RS was the one we wanted, I had to stop the DW and DS every time they went into a bigger Outback they wanted it but the Tahoe would not handle them or we would have a 31 footer







My wife was way to excited and kept saying this it the trailer we want so I had to get her out of there before the dealer realized he had a for sure sale.

I waited until Sunday while the DW and DS was a church and I went down and started to deal, we got to a price we could live with then meet up with the wife to do the paper work and now it is history. If I had it all to do over again I would buy the same trailer.







We love our Outback


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

All these stories sound familiar. We had bought a small Colman Pop up when the kids were little for $600 and ran the wheels off of it. Updated to a large Pop-up that we used for 10 years. Started looking at something that would be easier to setup and use, started looking at hybrids and TT and finally decided to look at 5er's. We looked for 3 years and had just stopped at the dealer to look at used units and walked past the OB as we were leaving. The DW and I fell in love with it the moment we walked into it. Funny thing my son was already sitting in it quite comfortably. We started checking financing and found that we could get the new OB cheaper that the used one we were looking at. Like everyone else, the White cabinets and openness of the unit attracted us but also the overall quality of the construction sold us. We ended up waiting about a month before we went ahead and bought it, but that was only because I was working a lot of OT and had to convince myself that we could do it.


----------

